# Get The Offline Installer for Google Chrome Everytime



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Most of us are now tasting speed responsiveness of Google Chrome, a browser born out of the Google Labs. Chrome as its known all around the world is a super-fast browser with a very low memory footprint and beautiful interface.

All the features in chrome are nice to use except the online downloading and installing part. I really hate the online installer which downloads and installs chrome. I always prefer the offline installer.

*But every time a new version gets released, people go around searching blogs all over the net to find the latest offline installer. Well you do not need to worry anymore because there is a neat little trick for yourself to get the offline installer every time directly from Google servers. So follow these basic steps to get yourself the latest installer for Chrome, every time.*

Step 1:

Visit Google Chrome Download Page at FileHippo (this is necessary to get the latest build number) if there is a easier way to do this please let me know in the comments.

Here:

http://filehippo.com/download_google_chrome/

Step 2:

In the page you have visited in Step 1, check for the latest version's build number. Please refer to the screenshot below.










Step 3:

Now go to your browser's address bar, and copy and paste the following text:


```
http://dl.google.com/chrome/install/<Build Number>/chrome_installer.exe
```
replace the <Build Number> with the build number you found on Step 2.

So, in this case the download link for the latest version of chrome will be like the following link:


```
http://dl.google.com/chrome/install/154.43/chrome_installer.exe
```
Click and download the latest version of chrome's full offline installer. And use this method all the time a new version is released, this also works on older builds also (in case you wanted an older version, I have no idea why you would want that)


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Great tip DNA. Thank you for posting it. It will come in _very_ handy at times. 

-- Goku


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

http://dotnetwizard.net/soft-apps/get-the-latest-version-of-offline-installer-for-chrome-every-time/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*DNA_Uncut*, as noted by *Elvandil*, you copied the complete page with no credit to the original source. Please read the TSG Rules, and respect the copyrights of other web authors.

Next time please use a link to the page instead of copying the whole page.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info! :up:

Peace...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I usually just go to softpedia.com and download it.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Browsers/Google-Chrome.shtml


----------

